# Quills or Spines?!



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

For the 4 years that I've had my hedgehog, I've always referred to his "spikey things" as Quills, but recently, I've been doing some extra research for a Biology project on hedgehog adaptations. I came across a website that clearly states that they are Spines, not Quills... Which one is actually correct? I know you can really use them interchangeably but I would really like to know because my whole YouTube channel and brand name could be based on the wrong thing... (Quills & Tails) :-?:grin:  lol thanks for your help though!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

They are technically, biologically, scientifically spines. I can't remember the difference but I think quills are more like porcupine quills while our spikey friends are different. Sorry, I couldn't be more precise. But yes, they are spines and yes, it is fine if everyone calls them quills. :lol:


----------

